# Stahls’ Adds 13 Colors To CAD-CUT® Fashion-FILM®



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ has added 13 new colors to CAD-CUT® Fashion-FILM®, a heat-applied graphics material that is ideal for T-shirts and other lightweight apparel. The new colors include matte cream, matte old gold, matte Texas orange, matte dark orange, matte light pink, matte coral, matte bright red, matte cardinal, matte lilac, matte light blue, matte teal, matte lime, and neon punch. This brings the total number of available colors to 44!

This material has a thin, soft matte finish with a hot peel release. It’s ideal for personalizing a wide range of apparel. It can be applied to cotton, polyester, and Lycra®/Spandex. 

To view the new colors, visit Heat Transfer Material CAD-CUT Fashion-FILM | Stahlsâ€™.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

